
VidAngel announces major change, filter Amazon, HBO and Netflix content - vyrotek
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865681934/VidAngel-announces-major-change-allows-users-to-filter-Amazon-HBO-and-Netflix-content.html
======
mcaravey
Excellent news! My family has been using their service for a long time.

Perhaps even more surprising is the level of collaboration between them and
the large streaming providers. It's good to see that things can change.

~~~
rholdy
There is no collaboration between VA and the streaming services. This is a
rogue third party service that is not sanctioned by any of the streaming
service providers.

